# Bucks' John Henson says he was racially profiled in Whitefish Bay



## Bubbles

> Madison — Milwaukee Bucks center-forward John Henson said Monday in an Instagram post that he was the victim of racial profiling at a Whitefish Bay jewelry store.
> 
> Schwanke-Kasten Jewelers president Tom Dixon released a statement Monday night expressing his regret over how the incident unfolded. The Whitefish Bay Police Department also released a statement to explain why officers were watching the area around the store and what happened Monday.
> 
> Henson detailed on Instagram how he was denied access to the jewelry store at 417 E. Silver Spring Drive when he went to buy a Rolex watch.
> 
> He posted this on his account:
> 
> "Went to @schwankekasten jewelry today in White-Fish Bay during regular business hours . They locked the door and told me to go away . After I rang the doorbell twice everyone went to the back. No answered the door or told me what was going on. This was followed by two police cars pulling up and parking across the street and watching me for 5 minutes ( I assumed they were called by the store ) . I was then approached by 2 officers and questioned about the dealer vehicle I was in which is apart of my endorsement deal with Kunes country Chevrolet and asked me what I wanted amongst other things that were just irrelevant to me being there just trying to shop at the store like a normal paying customer would do . I told them I was just trying to look at a watch. He then had to go in the back and tell them to come out it was safe but this is after they ran my plates and I overheard them talking about doing more of a background check on the car. The employees finally came out of the back and proceeded to conduct business like they previously were as we walked up . This was one of the the most degrading and racially prejudice things I've ever experienced in life and wouldn't wish this on anyone . This store needs to be called out and that's what I'm doing . You have no right to profile someone because of their race and nationality and this incident needs to be brought to light and I urge anyone who ever is thinking of shopping here reads this and doesn't bring any business to this discriminatory place ."
> 
> Dixon said multiple calls about inventory and what time the store closed caused the store to close 30 minutes early on Friday and Whitefish Bay police were notified.
> 
> According to the police, around 5 p.m. Friday they observed four individuals in a red Chevy Tahoe with vehicle plates issued to a dealer. When store employees saw a red Chevy Tahoe outside the store Monday, they called the police department.
> 
> Dixon had asked for extra watch on his store Monday after a Green Bay store that sells Rolex watches was burglarized on Sunday, the police report indicated.
> 
> Two officers approached Henson and another man, according to the report issued by Whitefish Bay Police Chief Michael Young. Henson told the officers Bucks players get vehicles from the dealership and that he was a member of the Bucks.
> 
> The police asked an employee to come to the front door to open the store, but the officer was asked to come to the back door. According to the report, Henson eventually was let in the front door, but a store employee requested that an officer stand by .
> 
> "Our officers refused and left the store. The officers then left the area," the report said.
> 
> Dixon said in his statement: "We all agree that racial profiling is never acceptable and deeply regret how the circumstances unfolded Friday and today.
> 
> "John Henson is a valued member of the Bucks basketball organization and a valued member of the Milwaukee community. We believe that everyone — professional athlete or not — deserves to be treated with dignity and respect. I have reached out to the Bucks organization and hope to sit down directly with John Henson to look one another in the eye, shake hands and apologize for what he experienced."
> 
> The Bucks released a statement Monday afternoon that said: "We've spoken with John about what happened. It's very troubling to all of us. Nobody should be treated that way."
> 
> Henson is beginning his fourth season with the Bucks. He recently signed a four-year, $44 million contract extension and is considered a key part of the young Bucks' core.
> 
> Henson, 24, has averaged 8.1 points and 5.5 rebounds in his three seasons.


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/bucks-john-henson-says-he-was-racially-profiled-in-whitefish-bay-b99599623z1-334408321.html


----------



## roux

Fucking embarrassing for the city... And a big hit to a team that already has a hard time attracting free agents in a sport comprised of mainly African Americans.


----------



## Jamel Irief

How Wisconsin of them. Racists probably hate the fact that we have millions of instagram followers on our celebrities. Probably liked it better when they could discriminate against blacks with no consequences.


----------



## jayk009

I read somewhere they were previously robbed with a similar car and description (aka big black guy) as Henson...They were told to be on the lookout for it again.


----------



## ChrisWoj

jayk009 said:


> I read somewhere they were previously robbed with a similar car and description (aka big black guy) as Henson...They were told to be on the lookout for it again.


It mentions it in the quoted article above. It states that they had SEEN a red Chevy Tahoe around closing time on Friday, and seeing it again on Monday they got paranoid. So they say. Looks like even the cops weren't buying it, judging by their statement regarding it being something they 'deeply regret.'


----------



## ChrisWoj

But really... Were I that jewelry store I'd be profiling the shit outta my customers. And being that there's an NBA squad nearish I'd be on the look out all the time for 6'11 black men. And preparing a great big tray of my finest wares. Platter. Whatever they call those things they're always showing in movies when they're showing off a bunch of bling.

Jamel, you like to pretend you're rich on the internet, what are those things called?


----------



## ATLien

Police refused to stay after they found out who he was


----------



## Bubbles

:jr:


----------



## Jamel Irief

ChrisWoj said:


> But really... Were I that jewelry store I'd be profiling the shit outta my customers. And being that there's an NBA squad nearish I'd be on the look out all the time for 6'11 black men. And preparing a great big tray of my finest wares. Platter. Whatever they call those things they're always showing in movies when they're showing off a bunch of bling.
> 
> Jamel, you like to pretend you're rich on the internet, what are those things called?


How would I fucking know. I didn't "pretend to get rich" by wasting money on frivilous things. You get rich by staying out of jewelry stores.


----------



## R-Star

Jamel is rich in anger....


----------



## ChrisWoj

Jamel Irief said:


> How would I fucking know. I didn't "pretend to get rich" by wasting money on frivilous things. You get rich by staying out of jewelry stores.


That was awesome. Perfect. I just wanted that reaction. You're like our Hank Rearden. And R-Star is our Dagny Taggert.


----------



## Jamel Irief

ChrisWoj said:


> That was awesome. Perfect. I just wanted that reaction. You're like our Hank Rearden. And R-Star is our Dagny Taggert.


Either those are people from the 50s or their modern teeny movie stars. Can you come with comparisons more than three people know?


----------



## GNG

Jamel Irief said:


> Either those are people from the 50s or their modern teeny movie stars. Can you come with comparisons more than three people know?


Hah! That's such a Wesley Mouch thing to say.


----------



## ChrisWoj

Jamel Irief said:


> Either those are people from the 50s or their modern teeny movie stars. Can you come with comparisons more than three people know?


Characters from a novel that doubles as the author's diatribe on the general laziness of people.


----------



## Badger36

Sad story. It shouldnt be a huge surprise for anyone who knows Whitefish Bay though. At least after the fact the jewelry store admitted that Henson didnt do anything wrong and offered a full apology, even though it doenst unmake what happened and it shouldnt have happened in the first place.
I was very surprised to read that the cops never asked Henson for any ID. Youd think that if he told the cops who he was and that he was a member of the Bucks, that theyd ask him for ID in order to confirm it. Im glad that when the employee asked the cops to stay while he shopped in the store they refused and left. If I were Henson, I would have left once the cops determined that I wasnt doing anything wrong. The last thing Id do is give my business to a store that so disrespected me.
As someone who grew up in Wisconsin, I have to admit though that some parts of the state are very white, very isolated and some white people think that every black person is a robber. Its sad that some people refuse to evolve but Id be a liar if I said that this is merely an isolated incident. Its funny because some parts of Wisconsin are very progressive and welcoming to all peoples regardless of race. I mean, northern Wisconsin has a signifigant Hmong population because the churches brought them to American when they were victims of genocide in their own countries. On the other hand though, you also have parts of Wisconsin that are very white, are very isolated and where people are fearful of anyone who isnt white.
I love where I grew up. Its a great place but theres things about it that are certainly ugly and that I hope change in the near future.


----------



## JT

You can tell they've never been to any Bucks games


----------



## Badger36

JT said:


> You can tell they've never been to any Bucks games


Unfortunately, most people in Wisconsin probably havent. Its difficult for them to compete with the Packers and the Badgers in the hearts and mind of fans though, considering the Bucks havent been relevant since the '70s. I'll be honest: I lived in Wisconsin for 32 years and never once went to a Bucks game. I honestly could count on 1 hand how many of their games I watched on TV too.
They might be poised to change that this season though.


----------

